# the breeding in kentucky



## yote_sniper (Mar 27, 2008)

does ne 1 kno if its over yet or not


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Breeding is long gone. Right now pups are dropping daily, and will continue to drop for another week or so.


----------



## yote_sniper (Mar 27, 2008)

so a good call would be pup in distress??


----------



## ring41 (Mar 14, 2008)

i killed a female last week and it looked like she was ready to explode. What part of Kentucky are you from? Always looking for someone to hunt with.


----------



## yote_sniper (Mar 27, 2008)

im from the eastern part ..wat bout you..man ive been out at least 15 times and havent seen a thing ive been using a johnny stewart rabbit distress call and no luck at all..but i hear them all the time at night..ne tips ring 41


----------



## ring41 (Mar 14, 2008)

I went for the first time ever on December 27. Hunted for about a month on the weekends. You are not going to believe this but i called in 14 yotes and ended up killing 7. Went out last weekend howled once and killed another. I have been using a knight and hale rabbit in distress. I set up like i'm turkey hunting but you have to know what the wind is doing. These animals are unforgiving when it comes to scent.


----------



## yote_sniper (Mar 27, 2008)

wat kind of sequence should i use...


----------



## ring41 (Mar 14, 2008)

i would call for about 45 seconds very loud and with alot of emotion. most of the time they would show up within 5 minutes after i stopprd


----------



## yote_sniper (Mar 27, 2008)

so use a rabbit distress for bout 45 sec real loud ...


----------



## yote_sniper (Mar 27, 2008)

so use a rabbit distress for bout 45 sec real loud ...


----------



## ring41 (Mar 14, 2008)

that's what i've done and had success


----------

